# RMJ Records Studio - Kijiji advert



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I will not say a word, the advert speaks for itself.

RMJ Records recording studio - Oakville / Halton Region Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Oakville / Halton Region Canada.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Poor Ian...Lets hope that his recording is much superior to his spelling!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Um.... where's the computer? Oh ..cassette.....


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Hopefully it records in Dobly! 



shoretyus said:


> Um.... where's the computer? Oh ..cassette.....


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

OK, I'll be the one... who is Ian Tulloch


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

nkjanssen said:


> A guy with a "brand new recorging studio".



Fixed.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The light switches were what made me really wonder and further examine the construction of this place. Besides the bank of switches I also really appreciate the decorating tactic of using laminate flooring as wainscoting and garage door mounting angle bracket as the base for the equipment rack. The 100 plus CD/DVD's on the wall I'm assuming are instructional materials sent out with most of Ron Popeil's infomercial products and let's not overlook what I'm guessing is the center piece at RMJ Studios, the out of this world, space inspired black lit homage to Star Trek.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> The more I examine those pictures, the more fascinating this gets actually.
> 
> It is me, or does his recording console consist of an old Radio Shack mixer and a bunch of lightswitch covers screwed onto some sheet metal?


The light switches baffle me. Ambience?


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Are those gold records on the wall, or just a bunch of old laser karaoke discs?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I guess the only question that remains is it a legit studio or another kijiji joke


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

georgemg said:


> Are those gold records on the wall, or just a bunch of old laser karaoke discs?


Did anyone else get a surprise download when they clicked on the second link. I didn't ask for anything to be downloaded it just arrived on it's own. I don't know what it was I just dumped it in the trash.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

I like this phrase in his other add..*I won't charge for any errors made on my part. all mix downs are fully diggital 
and the end resaults are clean and clear sounding. As a singer song writer and 
musician, I take great pride in my productions. *
That is a good offer - not charging for mistakes.
And I would guess the spelling errors are free, too.


----------

